# MVC resale and DC bundle- good deal?



## FionaS (Dec 16, 2012)

You will notice that this is my first post because I am an excited soon-to-be MVC owner. I want to share my experience with you all 1) as an example for future MVC buyers 2)ask the TUGgers' wisdom on 'do you think I get a good deal?'

I attended a presentation on MVC without knowing anything about it during our recent stay at St. Thomas Frenchman's Reef for the Thanksgiving week. We were a bit skeptical when we attended the presentation, but were absolutely sold on the idea that we can vacation with Marriott for the rest of our life (we are in our mid-20s), so we bought 3500 DC at the end of the presentation at $9.7 pp (normally at $11.40, but the on-tour discount is at $9.70pp). 225K MR were given as part of the on-tour incentive.

After we committed $$ to the MVC program, I still felt that I know very little about the program. Gladly, I found TUG and redweek during my 10 day cancellation period. I spent hours and hours on these two BBS and came to know more than what the sales person probably want me to know, I discovered the resale + DC points bundle! It's interesting that we later on read through the contract, and there are explicit lines saying that sales reps are not allowed to promoted resale. The purpose of getting the resale week is to lower the overall cost. We want to travel around the world, not to go back to our home resort every year, so the bundle seems to fit well with our purpose. We decided on the Newport Coast Gold 2bd one for $8500. It converts to 2700 DC point and the MF is about $1200 (correct me if I am wrong). 

So after back and forth with the sales person, here is our final deal

Newport Coast at $8500 (convert to @2700 point)
3000 DC point ($9.70pp)
300K MR
That brought us to $37600 for 5700 points, meaning it's $6.6pp. 

Do you think this is a good deal? Anything I should be cautious of? 

Thanks TUGgers!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 16, 2012)

You may think you got a good deal, and that's all that really counts.  I think it's a lot of money out of your pocket.

Personally, I think you should have just bought a few Marriott resales on the private market, and use those to exchange into locations where you wanted to be.  This way you could have saved thousands of $$$$$$.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 16, 2012)

Not a good deal at all.  Buy a resale of save $$$$$ or rent without the committment of yearly fees. Also, if you are financing this purchase through Marriott its even worse. Financing a timeshare is never a good idea.  Drop this deal and take your time to look around at what it best for you. And make sure that whatever you buy, if anything, DONT FINANCE IT.  If you cant afford to pay cash then dont buy anything.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 16, 2012)

I am probably not in the majority here, but I think you got a pretty good deal, especially when you consider the MR points incentive and the ability to enroll your Newport Coast week in the DC program (and I assume they are waiving your DC enrollment fee?).  My main skepticism is that there is still not a viable resale market for DC trust points.  I think this will get resolved eventually with a Marriott buy-back program at maybe 50% of what you paid, but it is the hidden negative at the moment.  If you like the idea of vacationing frequently at Newport Coast and also using the points option annually, don't worry about the naysayers.  Yours is one of the cases where I think buying points might be appropriate.

Many of the naysayers will likely not put any value of the ability to be in the DC, but I think it is a HUGE benefit, even if you seldom exchange your week for points.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 16, 2012)

gmarine said:


> Not a good deal at all.  Buy a resale of save $$$$$ or rent without the committment of yearly fees. Also, if you are financing this purchase through Marriott its even worse. Financing a timeshare is never a good idea.  Drop this deal and take your time to look around at what it best for you. And make sure that whatever you buy, if anything, DONT FINANCE IT.  If you cant afford to pay cash then dont buy anything.



The OP said nothing about financing the purchase so I assume he/she is paying cash and can afford it.  I agree 100% that you should never finance the purchase of a timeshare.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 16, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> The OP said nothing about financing the purchase so I assume he/she is paying cash and can afford it.  I agree 100% that you should never finance the purchase of a timeshare.



I assumed the OP might be financing it because they said they are in their mid 20s. If they are in their mid 20s with the ability to spend $37K cash on a timeshare they must be making a ton of $$$.  

To the OP, to be in your mid 20s and commit yourself to a $37K purchase plus fees that will increase every year, please make sure you have everything else first. House, cars etc. Timeshare is a luxury purchase so dont spend that much money unless you have 37K in disposable income.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 16, 2012)

We are financing the $37K partially, but not with Marriott. Their rate is like 11%! I've found elsewhere that we can finance it for 3~4%. 



gmarine said:


> I assumed the OP might be financing it because they said they are in their mid 20s. If they are in their mid 20s with the ability to spend $37K cash on a timeshare they must be making a ton of $$$.
> 
> To the OP, to be in your mid 20s and commit yourself to a $37K purchase plus fees that will increase every year, please make sure you have everything else first. House, cars etc. Timeshare is a luxury purchase so dont spend that much money unless you have 37K in disposable income.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, they will waive our enrollment fee. 

I know that you can get bargins with purchasing on the 3rd party resale market, but our travel style is that we do not want to go back to our home resort every year, we want to travel around the world . And the DC program gives us the flexibility to book where ever we want to go. I know you can also exchange your home resort with II, but with all the discussions I have seen, it is not a guarantee and often you have to wait for months before you know if you have reserved where you want to go. So, it really comes down to a peace of mind at the end. 




BocaBoy said:


> I am probably not in the majority here, but I think you got a pretty good deal, especially when you consider the MR points incentive and the ability to enroll your Newport Coast week in the DC program (and I assume they are waiving your DC enrollment fee?).  My main skepticism is that there is still not a viable resale market for DC trust points.  I think this will get resolved eventually with a Marriott buy-back program at maybe 50% of what you paid, but it is the hidden negative at the moment.  If you like the idea of vacationing frequently at Newport Coast and also using the points option annually, don't worry about the naysayers.  Yours is one of the cases where I think buying points might be appropriate.
> 
> Many of the naysayers will likely not put any value of the ability to be in the DC, but I think it is a HUGE benefit, even if you seldom exchange your week for points.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 16, 2012)

FionaS said:


> We are financing the $37K partially, but not with Marriott. Their rate is like 11%! I've found elsewhere that we can finance it for 3~4%.



Even at 3-4% it makes the purchase that much worse. If you cant afford to pay cash, dont buy it.  I doubt you will find ANYONE on TUG who will advise you to spend 37K on a timeshare that you have to finance.  Also, keep in mind your maintenance fees will go up EVERY year.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 16, 2012)

I see where you are coming from, we plan to pay it off in 2 years, so the extra cost on interest rate is probably about 1k. We think that's not too bad. 

Yes, the MF will go up every year. But the general feeling I have from TUG is that although MF goes up every year, people are still happy with their TS. The MF goes up for everybody, not just for myself. So I don't see why this is a reason not to buy TS. If this is a no-reason, then I might never buy a TS in my lifetime. 

On a similar note, when would be the perfect time to buy TS? at what age? 



gmarine said:


> Even at 3-4% it makes the purchase that much worse. If you cant afford to pay cash, dont buy it.  I doubt you will find ANYONE on TUG who will advise you to spend 37K on a timeshare that you have to finance.  Also, keep in mind your maintenance fees will go up EVERY year.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 16, 2012)

FionaS said:


> .....when would be the perfect time to buy TS? at what age?



The perfect age is as young as possible, assuming that you have the time, money and desire to use it.  The longer you own it the longer the period you can "amortize" the upfront costs.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 16, 2012)

FionaS said:


> I see where you are coming from, we plan to pay it off in 2 years, so the extra cost on interest rate is probably about 1k. We think that's not too bad.
> 
> Yes, the MF will go up every year. But the general feeling I have from TUG is that although MF goes up every year, people are still happy with their TS. The MF goes up for everybody, not just for myself. So I don't see why this is a reason not to buy TS. If this is a no-reason, then I might never buy a TS in my lifetime.
> 
> On a similar note, when would be the perfect time to buy TS? at what age?



My point is that your paying 37K for a timeshare, which most on TUG would call ridiculous in its own right. Then your paying finance charges plus maintenance fee increases. 

Your right about most on TUG being happy with their timeshares but the vast majority havent spent anywhere near what you are considering. Its a large amount of money that you dont have, and the minute you close the purchase its worth a fraction of what you paid.

You seem to have your mind made up. Good luck to you.


----------



## swaits (Dec 16, 2012)

gmarine said:


> Your right about most on TUG being happy with their timeshares but the vast majority havent spent anywhere near what you are considering. Its a large amount of money that you dont have, and the minute you close the purchase its worth a fraction of what you paid.
> 
> You seem to have your mind made up. Good luck to you.



*You're* being a bit rough here gmarine. There are a good many of us who bought at full developer prices long before discovering TUG or the resale market.

This couple got a better deal than I ever got, and I've been extraordinarily happy with our purchase. We've sure had a ton of great vacations and stayed in some really nice properties over the years. I too strongly prefer the DC program to the hassle (my opinion!) and restrictions of trading. So, that they got this below normal developer pricing, and got into the DC program w/o the current (insane!) enrollment fee is pretty good.

And anyway, lighten up.. It doesn't work for you. But take a step back and you might realize that it may work very well for someone else.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 16, 2012)

To do a meaningful calculation need to know  total MF. It appears $1,200 is just for one piece.

And,  what does this equate to in terms of Interval/unit?  2 one BRs and one  2 BR in prime season???????

Ball  park calculation if lost earnings on $37K are $3,700 and  annual MF are $2,300 you are paying $6K plus $37K pretty much vaporizes!

Could you rent  similar for say for $5K?


----------



## gmarine (Dec 16, 2012)

swaits said:


> *You're* being a bit rough here gmarine. There are a good many of us who bought at full developer prices long before discovering TUG or the resale market.
> 
> This couple got a better deal than I ever got, and I've been extraordinarily happy with our purchase. We've sure had a ton of great vacations and stayed in some really nice properties over the years. I too strongly prefer the DC program to the hassle (my opinion!) and restrictions of trading. So, that they got this below normal developer pricing, and got into the DC program w/o the current (insane!) enrollment fee is pretty good.
> 
> And anyway, lighten up.. It doesn't work for you. But take a step back and you might realize that it may work very well for someone else.



The key sentence here is BEFORE TUG OR THE RESALE MARKET. The OP has the advantage of TUG and came here for advice. I'm being honest, I'm not going to sugar coat something that could end up being a huge mistake for them.  Buying a timeshare for 37K that you have to finance is a horrible decision that many have made before they knew better. The OP has the luxury to avoid this mistake. Dont try to make believe that this decsion is smart for anyone. Its not.


----------



## larryallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Overall it's not a horrible deal. Many on Tug paid much more.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 16, 2012)

Many misinformed people  bought FB at $37-$45.

Would you pay that today?


----------



## gmarine (Dec 16, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Many misinformed people  bought FB at $37-$45.
> 
> Would you pay that today?





Exactly the point I'm trying to make. The OP has the opportunity to avoid the mistake many have made.


----------



## Bnov (Dec 16, 2012)

There are a lot of variables to consider in your decision.
1) Your vacation patterns.  
-If you like to go to the same destination year after year for a week at a time, buy weeks on the open market.
-If you take your vacations a week at a time and would enjoy the challenge of trading the week(s) you own for vacations in other places (via Interval International), then buy on the open market.
-If you prefer the option of taking shorter vacations and want flexibility on where you go and the ability to nail down your dates/locations ahead of time without a lot of hassle, consider the Marriott resale + Destinations points option.

2) Your financial goals.  I would recommend talking with your investment advisor to see what (s)he would say about how this.  Someone who knows you and your financial circumstances can offer a lot better advice than we can on TUG.
   You will certainly hear that timeshares are not investments!  We have been tracking both our expenses and the market value of the vacations we have received.  We have really enjoyed maximizing the use of our package of points that came through a Marriott resale + points, and it appears that we will reach a break even in 7-8 years, but our vacation patterns may be much different from yours so don't use our experience as a benchmark.

You're doing the right thing to get all the advice you can from people who know the system.  I am working on my TUG bachelor's degree and appreciate all the masters and doctoral level instructors who have offered their wisdom.


----------



## gblotter (Dec 16, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> The perfect age is as young as possible, assuming that you have the time, money and desire to use it.  The longer you own it the longer the period you can "amortize" the upfront costs.


I agree with this sentiment (ASSUMING THEY HAVE THE TIME, MONEY, AND DESIRE TO USE IT - that is a very important point).  It is great to have a timeshare when kids come along and you can use it for its fullest benefit to create family memories (boy does that sound like a Marriott commercial or what).  We bought our first Marriott timeshare (Maui Ocean Club) just when we were having our first child.  Now with four kids and four weeks, we love all the vacation possibilities.

With four weeks in our portfolio, I do not plan to buy any DC points.  But if the OP values the additional flexibility of points, then perhaps he got a good deal.  I won't cast a dark cloud over his purchase.


----------



## cp73 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fiona,

If you were my son/daughter I would advise you to cancel unless maybe you earned over $200k per year, had your own home, and had started saving for retirement/funds for college for your children. No, I think I would still tell you to cancel. Why because you can do better than buying from Marriott and you still have time to rescind. Dont think that you wont have any problems getting reservations for the weeks you want. You will face the same challenges owners with weeks have. There is only so much inventory and its only available if someone else hasn't already reserved it or owned it. Your challenges should be no better/worse than weeks owners.

Cancel this as soon as you can. You can always buy again at this price if you really think its a good deal, which it isn't. You will never be able to recover the amount you are outlaying if you have to sell it.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 16, 2012)

*To Each His Own*

It is always interesting to see how when people have their opinion, they cannot see it any other way.  Yes, on TUG many folks here have found that you can purchase resale for almost nothing. However, as has been stated all of the omnicient ones on TUG did not all buy their first timeshares resale. In fact, some of the most adamant ones who state to buy resale forget that the originally bought from the developer. 

I believe that based upon what you have written, you have a good deal for what you want to do. First, you have received almost half price for the DC points which I think is good. I would rather pay $37,000 instead of $64,980 any time. Secondly, since you want to travel NOW and don't want to wait until your 40 or 50 to do so, you purchased now. Sounds fine to me. There is no resale market that I have seen for DC points as of yet, and even if you did Marriott still will charge you to make the points viable in the club.  To get a valuable high demand weeks unit that is resale which will give you priority with II will more than likely have to be one in which Marriott will utilize its right of first refusal. Marriott is exercising that right these days as has been reported. Lastly, you have very clearly stated that you don't want to go to the same place all of the time and you want flexibility. Sounds like you know what you want to make YOU happy. You can squeeze three or four weeks of vacation out of what you have. You amy want to split your 2 bedroom into 2 weeks since it's only the two of you. You may want to rent one side and stay in the other. You would still have another 3000 points that you could get another week or two.  In addition, if you select a good week to rent at Newport Coast from your gold time, you will find you can rent it out for a good price as well.  I live near that property and can tell you that you may wish to visit it more than you think, but it is in a great spot that is desirable. The weather here is usually good to great year round. You can still use II and perhaps get an additional week from them through an Accommodation Certificate (AC) for letting them use your Marriott week. 

You are in your mid 20's and can get many, many years out of your timeshare. I got mine in my mid 30's and can say that each time I go on vacation now I am glad that I have them.  You should get plenty of usage from it that in time will be worth more than the $30,000+ that people spend on cars. What I also find positive is that if you have children you have room to grow with a 2 bedroom to accommodate them.  

Could you buy resales cheaper? Absolutely, but they would not allow you to do the things that YOU want to do.  You're looking at a lifetime. Yes, maintenance fees will increase for you and everyone else. If you can afford the purchase, that's your call and no one else's concern. You know your pocketbook and if you are able to pay it off in two years that's fine too. 

Don't let these folks make you think you are ignorant or crazy. You are utilizing information that we have today. I would just share this one additional item, if you want more points for an occasion or two, I would not buy any more points. I would just rent them. There is more information here on this site that about renting if you desire. 

Just another point of view.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 16, 2012)

Excellent point- we do have the time (arguably, at least we dedicate time for vacation every year), money (possibly....), and the desire (for sure!) to use it.

We are tempted to buy the TS also more thinking from the family perspective. When I was at Frenchman's Cove, I love the family atmosphere there. I believe after we have kids (maybe 5 years later), our family would enjoy far more at a more spacious place than getting 2 or 3 separate rooms at hotels. We know this is a quite a lot of money, but if we are going to invest in TS sometime in our life, why not now? 



gblotter said:


> I agree with this sentiment (ASSUMING THEY HAVE THE TIME, MONEY, AND DESIRE TO USE IT - that is a very important point).  It is great to have a timeshare when kids come along and you can use it for its fullest benefit to create family memories (boy does that sound like a Marriott commercial or what).  We bought our first Marriott timeshare (Maui Ocean Club) just when we were having our first child.  Now with four kids and four weeks, we love all the vacation possibilities.
> 
> With four weeks in our portfolio, I do not plan to buy any DC points.  But if the OP values the additional flexibility of points, then perhaps he got a good deal.  I won't cast a dark cloud over his purchase.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 17, 2012)

*Thanks for putting yourself in my shoes*

Great observation and recommendation, and thanks for putting yourself in my shoes. 

I believe Gold season in Newport runs from Jan to early June, when do you think is a good time? We decided on Newport Coast because it is close to Disney, which my sister and brother and our kids (in the future) will enjoy; it is close to a golf course, which my father will enjoy; it is close to LA which my mom will enjoy, and California is where we want to eventually move to. 



csalter2 said:


> In addition, if you select a good week to rent at Newport Coast from your gold time, you will find you can rent it out for a good price as well.  I live near that property and can tell you that you may wish to visit it more than you think, but it is in a great spot that is desirable. The weather here is usually good to great year round.



Can you point me to a few renting threads? Thanks. :whoopie:


csalter2 said:


> I would just share this one additional item, if you want more points for an occasion or two, I would not buy any more points. I would just rent them. There is more information here on this site that about renting if you desire.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 17, 2012)

One thing all of the naysayers in this thread are ignoring is that the OP has found a pretty good way to meet her goals, which includes being able to use DC points.  This is really the only way they can get into the DC program and in her shoes I think I would do the same thing.  This assumes they can really pay off the loan in a year or two.

To me, the ease, the security, and the peace of mind one gets from buying through Marriott Resales is worth quite a bit.  The closing will be easy, you won't have to be concerned about an unethical seller ripping you off, and there is a great bonus of 300,000 MR points.  

Would a detailed financial analysis find that this is the cheapest way to buy?  No it wouldn't, but there are other things that people value also.  Buying through Marriott is kind of like buying jewelry at Tiffany's.  You can buy cheaper elsewhere, but many people choose Tiffany's and are very happy doing so.


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 17, 2012)

FionaS - We bought our Harbour Lake week at the full price and we financed it.  It's paid off now but we bought before finding out about the resale market.  Would I buy direct from Marriott again?  No, hence why our Andaluza week was bought for a fraction of the price.  Unfortunately you don't have the option to buy points resale so if you're happy to buy direct and finance it then go ahead.  My only consideration would be the gold season.  If and when you do have kids then once they're school age you're suddenly tied down to school holiday dates which are primarily platinum season.  Theoretically you can trade your gold Newport Coast week for a platinum elsewhere but it's a gamble and not guaranteed.  Our Andaluza week is gold however we can use it during the Easter holidays and the autumn break.  We're also not interested in the points system as we like to spend a whole week or two rather than a few days here and there.  If we didn't have kids then things may have been different so it's worth considering how your holiday plans may change when kids come along.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 17, 2012)

If you have the disposable income and if you want all the benefits given to someone who bought from the developer, then this isn't a bad deal.

Now, if you want to look at what else you can do with that $37K, how many timeshare weeks you can buy resale for that amount and the number of years MF's that can be paid with the savings, then it's a pretty bad deal. You could likely buy two Marriott resale weeks that lock-off and provide 4 weeks of vacations for $16,000 to $20,000, saving you $17,000 to $21,000 in spending cash. 

Or, you can forgo ownership and elect to rent. How many weeks can you rent for $37,000? How much will you save in future MF's by NOT owning?

We bought into timeshare in 1998. At that time I could rationalize ownership. Today it's pretty tough to rationalize owning/buying a timeshare with the inexpensive rentals out there that can be had for not much more than a years MF. We love taking our timeshare vacations but, it's getting tougher to love our timeshares every year when I get the MF bills. Timeshares which had MF's in the $500 range now have MF's in the $1,200 range. I shudder to think where they might be in another 10 years. You're in your 20's. I think it would give me nightmares if I projected MF's, which tend to increase around 5%/year, will end up by the time you reach retirement age. This year we've had a range of 0% to 25% increases in MF's. I've calculated for 6% increases every year and we've been hitting that 5% average pretty close every year.


----------



## capjak (Dec 17, 2012)

I think the most flexible timeshare is CASH.

In this purchase I would compare your options vs CASH.

CASH Timeshare: (Assuming $10,000 cash downpayment and Maintenance Fees of $2400 per year)

Year 3 $2400 from MF saved to spend on vacation, plus $1000 from interest on $37,000 

$3,400 every year for vacation.  Plus 38,000 Cash in the bank.

I own 3 timeshares as emotional purchases, paid cash, can afford the MFs,  I like having them and enjoy planning vacations.  However, if I took emotion out of it they probably would not make a lot of financial sense (as I bought some expensive ones Marriott/Starwood/DVC)

So it is really a decision based on enjoyment, some people buy boats etc. just be sure you looked at all the financial implications/trade offs (i.e. Timeshare vs House, Timeshare vs Retirement Account, Timeshare vs 6 Months expenses..rainy day account, etc...).

Marriott DC seems thus far to be a good program with lots of travel options, which I am sure you will enjoy.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 17, 2012)

good morning....

Have sat on the sidelines on this one  until now!!!!

Just a bit of background on my situation first...  I am a Southern neighbor of yours...just a bit down the road on I75 in Tampa.  Purchased 2 EY GV 3 bedroom plats and 3 EOY Hawaii weeks from developer.  Total investment of about $80K... (yes, I wish I bought resale).  I also snagged about 3,000,000 MR points in the process over the years from purchasing, and referrals etc... Alsoi snagged $5K in Marriott dollars in the process....

This purchase snagged me a bunch of deeded units which were enrolled in DC in 2010  I now have deeded weekd with optiuon for 14K DC points  average per year (16K odd, 12K even)

I have used points to get some great deals and prefer to deeded weeks unless I occupy home resorts... I referred one of my friends to the bundled plan and he is happy as well...

The good news for you is that you are within a 8 hr. drive of 14 MVCD resorts

Let me give you Plusses/minuses about points and my own suggestion for a better bundle

First of all if you want to deal in standard weeks, II etc and multiple fees then just purchase a couple of prime resale weeks and save some real $$$.  TYou might want to consider within driving distance...You could pick up a 3 bedroom GV platinum AND a Barony OF platinum for aBOUT $20K TOTAL.  You would be able to lock off the GV plat[ and get 3 weeks vacation.  You also stated you love Disney...much easier to drive from Gainsville to the southern mouse house!!!  Someday, you wil have kids  imagine havingthe grandparents, yourselves and the little ones in a 3 bedroom GVthat sleeps 12 near all of the action...without plane fare... you can drive in the summer to HHI.  Best of all these are killer traders..especially the 3 bedroom GV...

I am not a big fan of your newport gold idea...you can get these on getaways for cheaper than MF and they are easy trades...

Now on to points...  I just snagged 2  2 bedroom units mid January Park City for a total of 4000 pts sun-fri stay (much cheaper) I am Premier Plus and can do this at 13 months...You could do this at 10 months...n Points are flexible and you can do really well ,especially if you can travel in shouylder seasons!! They are great if you want to go to HHI for 5 days only!!!  My points are Legacy points (attached to deeded weeks) In the bundle plan  1/2 of your points are TRUST points with no home resort attached.  These can be very dangerous as there is never a guarantee of any availabilty.  With deeded weeks home resorts can never be revoked.  The biggest danger is resale.  Deeded weeks at good Marriotts can be moved (a gretaly reduced price) but I am not sure Trust points can even be given away as there are Draconian restrictions and costs to buyer!!!

If you are truly interested in the bundle plan... here is what I would do...Purchase a 3 bedroom GV plat for $8900, yo get 3725 points,  The purchase the 3750 DC points, probably about $36K, total $45k... You get 7500 pts, makes you Premier, gives you a better deeded week than newport gold , a lock off , a much better trader and is within driving distance!!!!  I know this a bit above your budget...but tro my mind a better value.. just think aboutthe savings everytime you don't fly to California!!!

If you go for resale weeks, I humbly suggest 3 bedroom GV, (near golf, near disney, driving distance etc and lock off) AND a OF Barony beach HHI plat  , a great beach summer getaway... in this plan,,you have a la carte fees and locked into 7 day stays but is very cheap... about 20K!!!!

just my 2 cents...

PM me for more info...


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 17, 2012)

I concur with Puck.  I was tempted with the bundle program a few months ago.  The deal I was looking at was Plat. Manor Club in Williamsburg for $7800.  I would have to buy a points package to go with that.  The week would have come with option of 110K MRP every year for the times I wanted to trade in for MRP (saving up for FF travel packages for long haul international trips).  I think my total outlay would have been about $30K.  

I didn't take offer for several reasons:

1. I didn't have the $30K to spend.
2. Even if I did have the money to purchase the package, Williamsburg is  not a place I would want to return to frequently, eventhough I'm 2 hours away in MD. 
3. I had thought purchasing the week itself without points package for the MRP trading but really thought through the math and didn't want to outlay $8K  on the option of trading for MRP when I can purchase the same amount of points each year between my wife and I and save the $8K.

I think the hybrid program would be more attractive if they let you buy your own week and then require you to pay for the additional points package to "qualify" your week into the program or have better weeks as resales.  

You ultimately have to ask yourself is it worth playing in the points system at the price level.  To me, it wouldn't be worth playing in the system unless I can buy in at the Premiier Plus level and have the option of reserving less than 7 nights at the 13 month mark with no penalty.  I can tell you that you will have some challenges trying to book at the 10 month mark at some high demand places like Myrtle Beach during the summer.   You have to keep in mind that its still an exchange and will be subject to availability.  It has been reported on the forums that people that purchased a boat load of points are still having trouble booking in the season they want to go so just keep that in mind.  Points are great but they are not the magic bullet for everything timesharing.


----------



## Davidr (Dec 17, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> If you have the disposable income and if you want all the benefits given to someone who bought from the developer, then this isn't a bad deal.
> 
> Now, if you want to look at what else you can do with that $37K, how many timeshare weeks you can buy resale for that amount and the number of years MF's that can be paid with the savings, then it's a pretty bad deal. You could likely buy two Marriott resale weeks that lock-off and provide 4 weeks of vacations for $16,000 to $20,000, saving you $17,000 to $21,000 in spending cash.
> 
> ...



I'm with Doug.  We bought our first week from Marriott 10 years ago and was very happy with our resort.  We own Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach and go there every year.  We were very happy with the marriott system and pushed timeshares as a concept to everyone we knew.  With the economic downturn  and the change to points we less thrilled.  The maintenance fees keep going up, up up every year.  The OP fees have doubled in 10 years.  A lot of timeshares are available for rental at close to the maintenance fee.   $37k will buy a lot of nice vacations.  You could buy a resale like Grande Vista Plat for  $2000 and if you can't trade to where you want to go then rent.


----------



## GregT (Dec 17, 2012)

gmarine said:


> Buy a resale of save $$$$$ or rent without the committment of yearly fees. ......... If you cant afford to pay cash then dont buy anything.





BocaBoy said:


> Many of the naysayers will likely not put any value of the ability to be in the DC, but I think it is a HUGE benefit, even if you seldom exchange your week for points.





gmarine said:


> To the OP, to be in your mid 20s and commit yourself to a $37K purchase plus fees that will increase every year, please make sure you have everything else first. House, cars etc. Timeshare is a luxury purchase so dont spend that much money unless you have 37K in disposable income.





BocaBoy said:


> The perfect age is as young as possible, assuming that you have the time, money and desire to use it.





swaits said:


> This couple got a better deal than I ever got, and I've been extraordinarily happy with our purchase.





gblotter said:


> It is great to have a timeshare when kids come along and you can use it for its fullest benefit to create family memories (boy does that sound like a Marriott commercial or what).  We bought our first Marriott timeshare (Maui Ocean Club) just when we were having our first child.  Now with four kids and four weeks, we love all the vacation possibilities.





cp73 said:


> Fiona,
> 
> If you were my son/daughter I would advise you to cancel unless maybe you earned over $200k per year, had your own home, and had started saving for retirement/funds for college for your children. No, I think I would still tell you to cancel.





csalter2 said:


> You are in your mid 20's and can get many, many years out of your timeshare. I got mine in my mid 30's and can say that each time I go on vacation now I am glad that I have them.  You should get plenty of usage from it that in time will be worth more than the $30,000+ that people spend on cars.





BocaBoy said:


> Buying through Marriott is kind of like buying jewelry at Tiffany's.  You can buy cheaper elsewhere, but many people choose Tiffany's and are very happy doing so.





dougp26364 said:


> If you have the disposable income and if you want all the benefits given to someone who bought from the developer, then this isn't a bad deal.





puckmanfl said:


> If you are truly interested in the bundle plan... here is what I would do...Purchase a 3 bedroom GV plat for $8900, yo get 3725 points,  The purchase the 3750 DC points, probably about $36K, total $45k... You get 7500 pts, makes you Premier, gives you a better deeded week than newport gold , a lock off , a much better trader and is within driving distance!!!!





CashEddie said:


> You ultimately have to ask yourself is it worth playing in the points system at the price level.  .........*Points are great but they are not the magic bullet for everything timesharing*.



Wow -- TUG rocks!  There were many fine comments in this thread that I think summarize the Pro's/Con's of the situation.   I've excerpted some of them, although there are other excellent comments as well.   I've added the Bold to CashEddie's comment, so that is my emphasis added.

To the OP, I think this is as good an opportunity as any of us have seen for a brand new buyer to get into the Destination Club.  I think Puck's counter-proposal merits consideration, because there is more value there for the 20% higher purchase price.

That being said, this is alot of money in today's world and the biggest concern, in my opinion (and I apologize for the bluntness) is that you are brand new to timesharing and to the system.   This system is mind-blowingly confusing even to timeshare veterans, and I would hate to see you commit $37K - $45K, and then find that you can't accomplish your objectives -- or even worse, come to realize you could have at a fraction of the price.  Even Puck's 7,500 points idea will go very very quickly in the Marriott system, depending on how you use them and you may find that you need more points (potentially many more points) to achieve your goals.

There are other systems that also have very desirable properties (Starwood and Hilton are examples) and it is much more economical to get into their point system than Marriotts.    Can you tell us more specifically what types of things you would like to do, and we will do our best to evaluate the best system for you?   

Welcome to TUG and I hope we can help you find the right solution -- which may be the hybrid Marriott purchase -- but it also may not be.

Best,

Greg


----------



## FionaS (Dec 17, 2012)

Just checked the resale website, the 3 bedroom GV plat is selling at 12.6K, with 3750 DC points at $9.7pp, we are looking at $48975 for 7500 points, which is $6.53 pp. 

This is not much different from our deal at $6.6pp, and with 7500 points, we will need to pay more MF each year too, not quite sure if we can spend all of the 7500 point each year...


puckmanfl said:


> If you are truly interested in the bundle plan... here is what I would do...Purchase a 3 bedroom GV plat for $8900, yo get 3725 points,  The purchase the 3750 DC points, probably about $36K, total $45k... You get 7500 pts, makes you Premier, gives you a better deeded week than newport gold , a lock off , a much better trader and is within driving distance!!!!


----------



## brigechols (Dec 17, 2012)

FionaS,

If you *really *want a bundled deal, negotiate the purchase of a platinum week at one of the Hilton Head resorts or Oceana Palms or as Puckman suggested, a 3 BR platinum at Marriott's Grande Vista. The Gold season at Newport may not work out long term if you need availability during school breaks plus the number of points assigned to a Newport Coast gold week are so much lower than points assigned to a platinum week at other resorts.

BTW, there is also a market for renting DC points as well as renting reservations made with DC points. That option and a platinum resale week at a high demand resort may meet your objectives at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 17, 2012)

*Square 1*

Ok. Back at square 1. Here is our lifestyle and motives for buying:

Lifestyle
1. Both of us enjoy travelling, we dedicate time each year to travel.
2. We want to see the world, go to different places each year.
3. We value quality. It is important to our trip.  
4. Two of us now, but planning to have 2-3 kids in the next 10 years.
5. We don't have any other debt, that's why we are considering to do this investment now, since later we will have house loan and etc. 
6. We don't have to travel on PLAT season, in fact, we will likely go in shoulder season so we can get a good deal, except for ski destination. 

Reasons for buying Marriott TS:
1. Good quality
2. Can be great for family with 2/3 bedroom apartments available
3. Can trade or use the point system to go different places
4. Can transfer to MR which we can use to reserve many Marriott hotels around the world
5. Explorer collection- but now discovered they don't work with good 3rd party trip organizer and it's cheaper to buy directly
6. II getaways 
7. Maybe cheaper? than online reservation or renting...

Reasons for buying the bundle (resale+DC point)
1. We want to get in the DC system, the resale is only to lower the overall cost
2. We do not have the intention to go back to our home resort year after year
3. Want a resale week that's not too expensive in both the upfront cost and the MF, and also converts to a reasonable amount of DC points

Concerns:
1. MF keeps going up and TS may not be economic, cheaper to rent
2. We are not settled on our future plans. We may even move to Asia sometime down the road... So I was very thrilled to see Marriott is expanding their TS to Asia. Hopefully, the point required doesn't become too ridiculous.




GregT said:


> There are other systems that also have very desirable properties (Starwood and Hilton are examples) and it is much more economical to get into their point system than Marriotts.    Can you tell us more specifically what types of things you would like to do, and we will do our best to evaluate the best system for you?


----------



## GregT (Dec 17, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Ok. Back at square 1. Here is our lifestyle and motives for buying:
> 
> Lifestyle
> 1. Both of us enjoy travelling, we dedicate time each year to travel.
> ...



Fiona,

Thank you for your responses, and I hope that I'm not asking too many personal questions, but it is truly helpful.

Simply put, the hybrid Marriott system would, in my opinion, allow you to achieve your travel desires, and it is well suited (IMO) to do so.   You would likely have the ability to stay in hotels as well as timeshares all over the globe.    Your openness to shoulder season travel would allow you to stretch your points and get a reasonable number of vacation days out of it, and when your family expands, you would still have enough points to get the 2BR units.

However, because I am a pretty traditional guy, I'd would prefer that you take the $37K cost and use $36K of it and buy a house or investment property, and then take the other $1K and buy a couple of timeshares on eBay, because I think you would achieve many of your travel objectives (but that's me giving advice that wasn't asked for).

You've heard the cautionary comments and appear to have a pretty firm grasp of the situation.   A final caveat is that the timeshare rules keep changing -- and rarely in a way that is favorable to owners.   So whatever system we are buying today (Marriott/Hilton/Starwood/Worldmark) is likely to be different in 10 years, and likely in a way that we don't like -- and I'm not talking about rising MFs, I'm talking about rules changes.

.................................

I want to put a plug in for my faithful Worldmark -- it is a fabulous trading property and I've traded into high quality/shoulder-season properties ---   Marriotts (Ko Olina, Aruba, Frenchman's Cove, St. Kitts), Hilton (Hilton Hawaiian Village, Kings Land, Waikoloa Beach Resort) and Starwood (Westin Kaanapali, Princeville, Harborside at Atlantis).   

I also want to put a plug in for a trading Mariott, because of the II trading preference, you would likely trade into almost anything except for the most prime ski weeks/summer Hawaii/summer Hilton Head.  And for those difficult reservations, you could rent points from an existing owner for that prime week and _use their access for your benefit_.

I hope these are helpful comments and I apologize if anything is too intrusive -- I know that what is the right path for me (buy a house/have kids/never move ) isn't always the right advice for others.

I just hope that whatever you buy you don't regret in X years for whatever the reason.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## brigechols (Dec 17, 2012)

I will have to re-read this thread to try and understand why purchasing DC points as part of a bundled package is an offer you can't refuse.

Talk to a financial advisor before finalizing this purchase. You refer to the purchase as an investment,  mid 20s with 35k disposable income, and do not own a home. Tuggers can answer questions about timeshare ownership but a financial planner can advise regarding the best use of your disposable income in light of your long-term plans.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 17, 2012)

Remember that it was but a few years ago that buying a resale Marriott TS at 50% discount was considered a deal. The OP is paying $6.6/pt vs $11.4/pt,  not a 50% discount but a significant discount over developer prices. 

Now with resale prices at <25% of developer it doesn't look so good but she will get a discount that most people will not get saving her >$10K.  I'm much to cheap to do this but I do understand her thinking. 

Good Luck with your purchase.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 17, 2012)

brigechols said:


> I will have to re-read this thread to try and understand why purchasing DC points as part of a bundled package is an offer you can't refuse.
> 
> Talk to a financial adviser before finalizing this purchase. You refer to the purchase as an investment,  mid 20s with 35k disposable income, and do not own a home. TUGGERs can answer questions about timeshare ownership but a financial planner can advise regarding the best use of your disposable income in light of your long-term plans.



Fully agree!  A FEE paid Financial Planner who has all of your  vital financial info is the best individual to advise you. A few  hundred dollars could prove one of the best investments you ever make.

Yes,  TS sales people say a TS is an investment(under their breath, in your future vacations).  You are just  partially prepaying  in today's dollars as virtually anything labor  and fuel  intensive is  going up every year! TSs are like new cars, guaranteed to lose value  regularly!

TUGGERs for most part are knowledgeable, but have personal  biases and  just whatever limited info poster  provides so should be   a spring board  for consultation with an expert not the Gospel truth and basis  for major decisions!

Also, big difference when goes from best financial approach to emotional.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Fully agree!  A FEE paid Financial Planner who has all of your  vital financial info is the best individual to advise you. A few  hundred dollars could prove one of the best investments you ever make.



I don't think you will find a financial planner out there that would advice a timeshare purchase of any kind is a good idea. Even resale, they always advise against timeshares. Suze Orman, Dave Ramsey, Clark Howard always advise against timeshare purchases.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 17, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Remember that it was but a few years ago that buying a resale Marriott TS at 50% discount was considered a deal. The OP is paying $6.6/pt vs $11.4/pt,  not a 50% discount but a significant discount over developer prices.
> 
> Now with resale prices at <25% of developer it doesn't look so good but she will get a discount that most people will not get saving her >$10K.  I'm much to cheap to do this but I do understand her thinking.
> 
> Good Luck with your purchase.



These are still developer prices, just lower than what the developer calls their regular price. Just another way for Marriott to make people believe they are getting a deal. I remember a few years ago, around 2007, Marriott Manor Club was offering "resales" for a big discount off the "regular" price of 20+ K. Anyone who bought one saved several thousand $ off "regular prices".  And today, well, they are going for under 2K, sometimes much less than that.

Heck, back in 2006 when I bought my 2 bedroom plat Manor Club unit resale for 7K it was considered a very good price. Now, not so much.   Looking back on that purchase, I could have rented from an owner every year in every place that I traded using that unit and had 5-6K in my pocket considering rental costs plus m-fees.  Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I wish I had though more about it at the time.


----------



## capjak (Dec 17, 2012)

gmarine said:


> Looking back on that purchase, I could have rented from an owner every year in every place that I traded using that unit and had 5-6K in my pocket considering rental costs plus m-fees.  Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I wish I had though more about it at the time.



True, but isn't it fun getting that special trade  It's the emotion, the game....


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 17, 2012)

*You'll Need to Make the decision*

FionaS, you will have to make the final decision. As you can see there are varying points of view. People will always have something to tell you about what to do with your money. Ultimately, you will have to make the final decision.
Although I think what you originally stated as the deal is a decent one, I could see you considering some of the other alternatives including holding off in purchasing a timeshare at this time. I only say this because I, like the rest of the TUGGERS do not know your financial situation. You may not have a house now, but heck, you may not want one now or you may not even desire to buy one. We don't know your income, nor do we need to have that information. 

The bottom line is that you know what you want and you have all of the information. You make your decision for better or worse like many of those who are advising you know.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 17, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think you will find a financial planner out there that would advice a timeshare purchase of any kind is a good idea. Even resale, they always advise against timeshares. Suze Orman, Dave Ramsey, Clark Howard always advise against timeshare purchases.



In full agreement! That is why I emphasized  consulting with a FEE Financial planner.   If one is paying several hundred dollars they are more receptive to following sage advice. Who needs someone to put them in very high commission products, with ones personal needs secondary?

It is sad so many magazine , newspaper,  web sites, etc. articles wimp  out and  just say  check it out rather than buying a TS  sucks.

Other than  "mega" renters who have done their homework one taking a couple vacations  year and planning ahead should do much better renting from those who have paid the price.

Recent experience.  I had a person who wanted to rent two BR at BC  a month from now. With 25% VIP discount could  get for about $750 and break even. Platinum VIP jumped in as he got for  about $450  in MF and rented for $600 and "made" about $150.  Of course, that did not  make  a dent in some $160K  in his capital investment.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 17, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Great observation and recommendation, and thanks for putting yourself in my shoes.
> 
> I believe Gold season in Newport runs from Jan to early June, when do you think is a good time? We decided on Newport Coast because it is close to Disney, which my sister and brother and our kids (in the future) will enjoy; it is close to a golf course, which my father will enjoy; it is close to LA which my mom will enjoy, and California is where we want to eventually move to.
> 
> ...



GregT can connect you to the threads since he is the one who started the site. The site is vacationpointexchange.com


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 17, 2012)

Some points to consider:

Annual MF fees increase every year...one of mine is going up 9% this year and the HOA tells us it will be at least 5% for the following three years...way above the inflation rate to make Marriott rich.

Another of my weeks had a 16% increase and a 12% increase in MF the following year.  That resort's platinum weeks are now selling on eBay for as little as $200...owners who paid $20,000 to Marriott just want to get out and almost give them away to get rid of the annual fees.  This will happen to DC points too.

Travel to a timeshare costs money for air, car rental, etc. Increasing your annual vacation costs.

You want to see the world...95% of Marriott TS are in the boonies, not even close to downtown world class cities...and there are very few Marriott TS outside of USA.  You won't see the world from a TS.  JMHO

http://slowtalk.com/groupee/

Forget TS.  Join a free board like *slowtravel* and get their ideas on seeing the world.  You'll love it.  Rescind your purchase today or pay for it forever.

Brian


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 18, 2012)

good morning...

Fiona...

I have to chime in with GregT here... I can only be in favor of the TS purchase, either resale or bundle plan...if you already own a home and are pretty financially settled... I would put the 30-40k towrads your primary residence....

My timeshares work for me because it is was paid for with purely discretionary $$$

just my 2 cents..


----------



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the honest suggestions. I did go through the point exchange site and your s/s, they were very helpful!

Ok. Now, put aside my emotion, let's do the math.

Looks like people are willing to rent their DC/legacy point at 55c/pt now, it's 12c/pt more than the MF. Let's assume people will always willing to rent the points at 10c/pt more than the MF, then my upfront $37k would need me to purchase 370K points to breakeven....... Assume I use 4000 points on average every year, that's 92.5 years.....

Interesting after doing this math, looks like it's just more emotional, than economic to buy the bundle...Glad that with all the feedback/suggestions on this thread, I was able to go on a self-realization trip.  

I also spent some time on redweek.com to go through some rental prices and compare them with the MF thread on TUG. Looks like you can basically rent weeks just slightly more than the MF, if not at or lower than the MF. This strikes me in that if you can rent these properties at the same cost as the MF without needing to pay for the upfront $$ pricetag, why buy at developer's TS price? Unlike a golf membership, the golf course is only accessible to members, you pay $$ to get your foot in the door. But in MVC's case, you don't necessarily have to pay for the accessibility, because MVC owners rent weeks out. I have a speculation to make here, unless Marriott regulates the rental market, Marriott's increasing-developer-priced TS is going to be less and less attractive...



GregT said:


> I'd would prefer that you take the $37K cost and use $36K of it and buy a house or investment property, and then take the other $1K and buy a couple of timeshares on eBay, because I think you would achieve many of your travel objectives (but that's me giving advice that wasn't asked for).


----------



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

One suggestion for the vacationpointexchange.com, maybe set up a separate group/forum for nights/weeks needed. Non-MVC owners can requests those and MVC owners reserve for them and transaction is paid by $$/pt * pt needed.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 18, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Ok. Back at square 1. Here is our lifestyle and motives for buying:
> 
> Lifestyle
> 1. Both of us enjoy travelling, we dedicate time each year to travel.
> ...



I have been watching this thread with great interest on how it would evolve and I think GregT's reply is so on the money and it seems like you are now reconsidering your original decision to purchase a package.

One interesting thing that came to light with your list is that you plan on traveling primarily in shoulder seasons except for ski destinations and do not want to go back to the same place. Taking your goals in mind, I believe you can accomplish these goals without necessarily getting points at all. Shoulder seasons are generally easy to exchange for with Marriott priority on II. Buying such properties as GV, SR or WR platinum will get you those trades for a fraction of the price of what you might pay with points. The cost of a 2br Platinum SR might be had for about $4000 as a resale, GV 2 br $3000, WR 2br under $1000.

Lets take Shadow Ridge for example. The MF are about $1150 annually. Locking off the unit is $80. II annual fee $89 and exchanges $124 each x 2. Your annual total is $ 1567 for two weeks or $783.50/week. 

Last year I exchanged into Maui Ocean Club OF 1Br in an instant exchange over Christmas time. If I was going to use DC, it would have taken 5100 points and if I rented points at $0.55/pt, my cost for that week would have been $2805 but instead it was under $800.

In May I was at Ko Olina in a studio which would be 2675 DC points or $1471.25.

Next year, I have two weeks in Aruba in a 1 br at the Surf Club for one week and the other at the Ocean Club in late July/early Aug in OV units that would cost 2350 DC points or $1292.50 per week.

I think much of the doom and gloom of the future availability of good Marriott exchanges are way over exaggerated as fabulous trades are readily available for a fraction of the cost of purchasing or renting points. Even if your lifestyle changes where you have to travel during school holidays, it is still possible to get some wonderful exchanges with some advanced planning. 

Would points give you additional flexibility like choosing your days and having an extra day at either end ? Yes. Is it worth the extra cost ? Maybe depending on your situation, but from your needs, it seems like you are quite flexible and buying a resale might be an option for you. As many have noted, just because you have DC points, it does not automatically mean that you can exchange for the time you want, it has to be available for you at that specific time to use your points.

As a newbie, maybe try buying an EOY to try out exchanging on II to see what results you get and if that can meet your needs. You won't be making huge commitment and you get to play with the system. If you like it, you can buy an annual to supplement your EOY or still rent points if you need to get a hard to get exchange. Renting is still an option as well.

As many have said, at the end of the day, it is your money and you have the right to do whatever you choose. There are so many great options open to you without having to spend $37,000 and have your cake too !


----------



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

Well said overall, and yes, I am reconsidering my purchase here, as it doesn't seem to be a economic decision, but more a emotional one. 

Anyway, let me ask you a few questions. The reason for not considering buying a resale on the secondary market is that I have no confidence(probably I am not familiar with it) in exchanging weeks. I've seen all different kind of experiences with exchange, I get nervous about how likely is it to trade into a desirable location at a desirable time? Also, I'll need to do more research on which property has better trading power. I'm still learning about this. Thanks for providing a few suggestions, I'll continue learning about properties that have great trading power. 


Quadmaniac said:


> I think much of the doom and gloom of the future availability of good Marriott exchanges are way over exaggerated as fabulous trades are readily available for a fraction of the cost of purchasing or renting points.




What is EOY? Not familiar with this at all....


Quadmaniac said:


> As a newbie, maybe try buying an EOY to try out exchanging on II to see what results you get and if that can meet your needs. You won't be making huge commitment and you get to play with the system. If you like it, you can buy an annual to supplement your EOY or still rent points if you need to get a hard to get exchange. Renting is still an option as well.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 18, 2012)

good morning

Fiona...

EOY is every other year occupancy!! Please remember that DC points (Legacy or Trust) are a form of exchange.  No guarantees of availability.  For example, many of the primo MVCD weeks HHI summer, ski weeks are owned by deeded owners.  These units must be traded in to have them available to point users.  MVCD owns their own inventory and many ownerd turn in for MR or DC points but nothing is guaranteed.

Premier PLus owners like myself, get first dibs on the feed line with the ability to break a week and get less than 7 days stays at 13 months....

This is why I strongl recommend the GV 3 bed platinum... You can always lock off...once you have kids it wil a great way to see mouse house..You can probably pick one up for $5K... even if later you need to dump it...prices can't go to much lower for a 3 bedroom GV plat...  If you are up north, you can always grab presidents week as this is included in plat season.... you can lock off and get 2 great shoulder season weeks....


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 18, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Well said overall, and yes, I am reconsidering my purchase here, as it doesn't seem to be a economic decision, but more a emotional one.
> 
> Anyway, let me ask you a few questions. The reason for not considering buying a resale on the secondary market is that I have no confidence(probably I am not familiar with it) in exchanging weeks. I've seen all different kind of experiences with exchange, I get nervous about how likely is it to trade into a desirable location at a desirable time? Also, I'll need to do more research on which property has better trading power. I'm still learning about this. Thanks for providing a few suggestions, I'll continue learning about properties that have great trading power.
> 
> ...



EOY = Every other Year ownership.  Your usage is either every even or odd year.  These weeks are attractive, especially lock off units, because you can potentially have a week every year if you locked off and used one side of the unit each year.  Instead of paying the full maintenance fee every year 
(for example, $1000) you pay half each year so you would be looking at $500 each year as opposed to $1000 each year.  

In terms of trading power, your best option would be a 3 BDR at GV or 3 BDR at Grand Chateau.  Size trumps all in II for trading when you put a 3 BDR out for trade, you can pretty much select any place you want to go.  The 3 BDR Grand Chateau is a unique gem because it locks off into a 2 BDR and a FULL 1 BDR unit (not a studio) so in terms of trading and usage, you would have the best Marriot offers.

However, please keep in mind that you may not always get the trades you want and if you are looking to purchase with the primary focus of trading during high demand times (e.g. summer at Hilton Head/Myrtle Beach/Hawaii) you may not always get those trades.  However, as you have stated that you are OK with traveling during shoulder season for now and if that is indeed the case, you can pretty much trade into anything with a good 2 BDR Marriott lockoff.  

The conventional wisdom is to buy someplace you wouldn't mind going to most of the time and preferably some place that you can easily drive to.  For a lot of people here, that means places like Hilton Head, Mytle Beach, and the Florida resorts for the folks that are mainly in the eastern part of the U.S.  

Check the marketplace here on TUG.  I just picked up a prime summer week on HHI from a fellow tugger for a decent price.  It is a very stronger trader, but I purchased it primary for usage because I wanted to have annual beach getaway for my family that was within driving distance.  I plan to trade it for a summer week in the Paris Marriotr for 2014 which I'm pretty confident will come through.  If not, I'm happy to go back to Hilton Head for the summer.  

So you want to set yourself up with a win/win situation when purchasing your TS.


----------



## hangloose (Dec 18, 2012)

Great thread with a lot of good comments from the TUG community to capture all options.

I have also been debating a similar 'combo' purchase over the past few months...with an heightened interest this month due to the increased incentives....which help offset the upfront costs.

Background to help the OP:

My wife and I purchased our two timeshares (2Bed GV Plat) in our mid 20s.  One via Marriott developer directly, and one resale.   Even though the purchase price then for both (developer and resale) was well above external resale now, we are still very happy with our decision. It forced us to go on nice vacations with excellent accommodations yearly, while capturing our personal desires to travel.   Via our timeshare, we've been to Hawaii (many times), Aruba, St Kitts, Park City (Christmas twice), Orlando, West Palm, Fort Lauderdale, HHI, Boston, Palm Springs, etc.  All with our timeshare.   Given MVC is also linked into Marriott Hotels, we've leveraged pricey trips to Paris, London, Austria (via II), etc all while using the MRP vacation packages with no out of pocket hotel/airfare costs beyond maint fees.   The MRP packages were a better deal a couple years ago than they are now (bummer).   With 2 young kids now, we're extremely happy with the ability to have multiple bedrooms with a kitchen, laundry, etc..and often take the grandparents where space/timing allows.  Our family trips tend to be within driving distance from NC now with kids (Orlando-Disney, HHI, etc) to limit costs, while my wife and I take longer trips annually by ourselves. In summary, I personally doubt we would have taken these types of vacations with the quality of accommodation Marriott provides, without our timeshare purchases.  The memories are priceless and well beyond any purchase price and ongoing maintenance fees for us.  I'm glad we invested early.

After much review and hesitation on Marriott DC Pts system, I feel the only way to truly see benefit for me is to get to Premier Plus status. That provides the most flexibility and benefit short/long term, but comes at a hefty cost up front even with a combo.    I see the 'combo' as a way to gain more Vacation Club pts (Legacy and Trust combined) at a somewhat lower (but still pricey) upfront purchase price.  It also allows me to gain a resale I want to use annually perhaps (HHI plat summer for example), while also allowing that week entry into the Pts system.  I am trying to look at this long term with a view 10 to 20+yrs down the road to ensure I have the best of both worlds (Legacy weeks, DC Trust) without a magic 8 ball. 

Glad to see the OP learning to ensure they make an informed decision on what fits best for their needs.  There are pros/cons to all options.


----------



## GregT (Dec 18, 2012)

FionaS said:


> The reason for not considering buying a resale on the secondary market is that I have no confidence(probably I am not familiar with it) in exchanging weeks. I've seen all different kind of experiences with exchange, I get nervous about how likely is it to trade into a desirable location at a desirable time?



Fiona,

TUGgers have continued to report good success with II trading, and if many of your trips are going to be shoulder-season, I think you would do very well with a trading strategy.  You could buy a Marriott that locks-off (Grande Vista, Grand Chateau, Shadow Ridge) and feel pretty confident that you will get most of the trades that you want.   If you buy a Platinum, you probably have a strong trader --  if you buy a Gold week, you probably have an Good trader.  There are many experienced Marriott traders on the board here that can give you good advice.   Honestly, I think you will get most of the trades you want -- the ones that I think will be hardest are Summer Hawaii/Summer Hilton Head/Prime Ski weeks.

Then, when you need that very prime week that is a tough trade, you have the option to rent directly from an owner on redweek, or rent the reservation through a points owner on VPE (they make the reservation in your name using their points).  There are Premier Plus's on VPE that could do this for you -- and then you're using their "status" to get your reservation.    

Good luck and please let us know what you decide to do....

Best,

Greg


----------



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your personal experience, it helps us to see what our life might look like in 20, 30 years time. 

The MRP is exactly what I plan to use my DC point to see the world. Even the MRP vacation packages now are not as good as previous years, I think it is still cheaper than if you book your trip with cash. One clarification question, if purchase resale weeks on secondary market, you cannot convert your weeks to MR, right? Only resale week purchased through Marriott resale can, right? 


pedersenkl said:


> Given MVC is also linked into Marriott Hotels, we've leveraged pricey trips to Paris, London, Austria (via II), etc all while using the MRP vacation packages with no out of pocket hotel/airfare costs beyond maint fees.



I'd be curious to see what you finally decide. 


pedersenkl said:


> I see the 'combo' as a way to gain more Vacation Club pts (Legacy and Trust combined) at a somewhat lower (but still pricey) upfront purchase price.  It also allows me to gain a resale I want to use annually perhaps (HHI plat summer for example), while also allowing that week entry into the Pts system.  I am trying to look at this long term with a view 10 to 20+yrs down the road to ensure I have the best of both worlds (Legacy weeks, DC Trust) without a magic 8 ball.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

Trying to understand the lock-off concept here. So if you purchase a 3BDR property, the lock-off allows you to turn the 3BDR into a 2BDR (with kitchen, laundry, etc) and another 1 BDR unit (with kitchen, laundry etc)?

So it is not literally splitting up your 3BDR unit, it is giving you two separate units, right? 


CashEddie said:


> The 3 BDR Grand Chateau is a unique gem because it locks off into a 2 BDR and a FULL 1 BDR unit (not a studio) so in terms of trading and usage, you would have the best Marriot offers.


----------



## GregT (Dec 18, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Trying to understand the lock-off concept here. So if you purchase a 3BDR property, the lock-off allows you to turn the 3BDR into a 2BDR (with kitchen, laundry, etc) and another 1 BDR unit (with kitchen, laundry etc)?
> 
> So it is not literally splitting up your 3BDR unit, it is giving you two separate units, right?



You take your whole unit and, with Marriott's help (and paying $80, I think) your unit is split into two smaller units that can each be traded for a week via II.   A 3BR usually locks-off into a full 2BR and then a Studio unit.  The Studio will have a kitchenette and no laundry facility.  

A 2BR usually locks-off into a 1BR (with kitchen and laundry) and also a Studio.

This is important because the Unit Size determines trading power.  Many II trades are Like-for-Like, so you give up your 1BR and trade into another 1BR.  You'll remember this because there are sometimes when you HAVE to have a 2BR, and you may choose to not split the unit, but keep it intact as a 2BR deposit in II.

But many TUGgers have developed the skill of reserving a desirable week (like Thanksgiving week) and then locking it off and depositing both units into II (so you then get two weeks of vacation).    Because its Thanksgiving week, as an example, that's a valuable deposit to II and they give you more "trading power".

The TUGger then trades their 1BR unit into a 2BR unit somewhere, and trade their Studio into a 1BR (or even another 2BR) somewhere.  This sounds easy -- but it is definitely not a guarantee of success.

Because you can travel in shoulder season, your chances to "uptrade" is stronger than someone who is trying to trade into (let alone uptrade) into a Summer Hawaii week.  It's hard enough to trade a 1BR for a 1BR at Ko Olina in Summer (but there are many reports of success) that I wouldn't go ahead thinking you can trade your 1BR side for a full 2BR at Ko Olina.  But you likely can trade your whole 2BR for a whole 2BR at Ko Olina.

Lots to think about -- and if you like Frenchman's Cove, then you have a very good chance of trading your 1BR for a 2BR at MFC in May (shoulder season) and/or trading your Studio for a 2BR at MFC in October/November (slow season).

Fun stuff -- again -- I admire many TUGgers ability to maximize their trades.  They emphasize that patience and also a willingness to take any week in May (versus May 21st check-in, and only May 21st) helps them get their weeks.

I hope that helps?

Best,

Greg


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 18, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Thanks for sharing your personal experience, it helps us to see what our life might look like in 20, 30 years time.
> 
> The MRP is exactly what I plan to use my DC point to see the world. Even the MRP vacation packages now are not as good as previous years, I think it is still cheaper than if you book your trip with cash. One clarification question, if purchase resale weeks on secondary market, you cannot convert your weeks to MR, right? Only resale week purchased through Marriott resale can, right?
> 
> ...



FionaS, 

If you are mainly focused on MRP travel, again, you do not need to join DC for that.  Between you and your spouse, you can purchase 100K MRP annually(50K each person) for a little over $1000.  The best use of those points would be to save them up and pick up one of the travel packages (5 night/125K miles if you are a owner or 7 night/125K Miles for non owners) and leverage the miles for long haul international trips.  You get max value using the travel pakackes for the international trips because you will be able to snag business/first class in a number of cases.

To answer your question about resale weeks and trading for MRP points:  No, the external resale week would not be eligible for MRP trading.  Also, not all resales weeks through Marriott are eligible, so you have to be careful in the week you purchase from them and you need to verify if it can be traded for MRP, the number of points, and when can they be traded in (most resorts are every other year, some are every year).


----------



## DAman (Dec 18, 2012)

Fiona-Lots of great advice for you to think about.  Now I can chime in and say you should look at the *Hyatt* system. 

Hyatt is of the highest quality.  Hyatt is a hybrid point/home unit system.  Hyatt is available on the secondary market at a fraction of the price of DC.

Do a little research on TUG and you can find people tell you what you can get out of *one* Hyatt two bedroom unit in gold season(or higher).  

For my 2013 Hyatt Pinon Pointe two bedroom unit(1880 Points-plus a 100 or so leftover points) I got-6 nights in a two bedroom a Hyatt Pinon Pointe, two weeks in a studio unit at Marriott Timber Lodge(both in the heart of ski season), plus I received an accommodation certificate which I used for a week at Marriott Timber Lodge in a 2 bedroom unit last week.  In my opinion this is a lot of value.

I can tell you your vacations will change with kids. Larger units and having to vacation at Christmas, Easter, and summer.  You will have to learn to plan, plan, plan, and use ongoing requests to get what you need.  Can it be done? Yes, it just takes planning a long time in advance.

For $37K you can build an incredible portfolio of T/S units.  I think you should seriously look at Hyatt units if you like the points thing. I bought a 2nd Hyatt because my wife loves the quality(and she loves the Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel).  In Hyatt's internal system you can use your points to book 2, 3, 4 and 7 night stays.  

You can add a Marriott lock off to the mix to get Marriott preference.

I have a Marriott Desert Springs II lock off(it locks off into a 1 bedroom and a studio).  With that I was able to book a two bedroom unit in Napa over President's Day week(my 3 kids are off school that week and it's too crowded for me to ski) and a two bedroom at Marriott's Newport Coast in mid June right after school's out. Last year I got a two bedroom Hyatt High Sierra Lodge over Easter vacation and a two bedroom Marriott Grand Chateau over President's Day week.

Total investment for 2 Hyatts and 1 Marriott was less than $14k.

A lot for you to think about.  $37K way too much to spend IMO.  Do your research and think this out before spending so much.


----------



## hangloose (Dec 18, 2012)

You are correct. An externally purchased week generally does not have access to trade for MRPs.  Our exception is that a family member owned our second week, thus willing/deeding it to us allowing use of MRPs.  Only other way for an external to have access to MRP exchange is via enrollment in DC pts program with external week purchase date before a certain date around when DC Pts program was introduced (mid 2010 if I recall). 

We've found MRPs still a good value (better than cash purchase) if using the packages, especially if you stay at a pricey Marriott hotel (Marriott Champs Elysees, etc) or have an expensive airfare.   Only catch, is it is often difficult to coordinate frequent flier tickets to align with MRP hotel stays.  Even more difficult to coordinate with a timeshare II exchange request, given you have to wait for an II match.  Once you receive it, the cheaper frequent flier tickets could be gone.    In my view, the DC pts flexibility has a clear advantage here for logistics.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 18, 2012)

pedersenkl said:


> You are correct. An externally purchased week generally does not have access to trade for MRPs.  Our exception is that a family member owned our second week, thus willing/deeding it to us allowing use of MRPs.  Only other way for an external to have access to MRP exchange is via enrollment in DC pts program with external week purchase date before a certain date around when DC Pts program was introduced (mid 2010 if I recall).
> 
> We've found MRPs still a good value (better than cash purchase) if using the packages, especially if you stay at a pricey Marriott hotel (Marriott Champs Elysees, etc) or have an expensive airfare.   Only catch, is it is often difficult to coordinate frequent flier tickets to align with MRP hotel stays.  Even more difficult to coordinate with a timeshare II exchange request, given you have to wait for an II match.  Once you receive it, the cheaper frequent flier tickets could be gone.    In my view, the DC pts flexibility has a clear advantage here for logistics.



Here is an easy way to get MR points for your externally purchased weeks:

1. Rent your week
2. Take the cash from the rental and reserve a week using the Marriott owner discount "MOD" rate code.
3. Pay with the Marriott Rewards Credit Card and get 10x MR points for the stay
4. Pay the credit card bill with the cash from your rental.

You have just converted your unit into MR points!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 18, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Well said overall, and yes, I am reconsidering my purchase here, as it doesn't seem to be a economic decision, but more a emotional one.
> 
> Anyway, let me ask you a few questions. The reason for not considering buying a resale on the secondary market is that I have no confidence(probably I am not familiar with it) in exchanging weeks. I've seen all different kind of experiences with exchange, I get nervous about how likely is it to trade into a desirable location at a desirable time? Also, I'll need to do more research on which property has better trading power. I'm still learning about this. Thanks for providing a few suggestions, I'll continue learning about properties that have great trading power.
> 
> ...



Buying in the secondary market is very easy and many people here can lead you through it if you need help. You can buy from a broker (price might be slightly higher). The cheapest place is definitely Ebay. You can also look at the marketplace ads here and sometimes you can find some really good deals.

As mentioned Shadow Ridge, Willow Ridge, Grande Vista Platinums are all good choices. With the market as low as it is, there is no reason not to buy platinum as the difference in price vs gold is very minimal. Platinum will get you the best trading power.

As others have mentioned, EOY is a timeshare that is every second year for usage. You can split a 2br into a 1br and a studio for $80 at Marriott by "lock off" which essentially means they lock the door that divides the two units creating two separate suites - a 1br side and a studio side.

In terms of exchanging - it is very easy to do, but it does take getting used to. I believe there is a wonderful guide here in the FAQ area about how to execute a trade with pictures. If you look around it is here somewhere.

If you're worried about getting trades - an hour ago I traded my studio portion of my Willow Ridge for a 2br in Marriott Ko Olina in Oahu in March in an instant exchange. An instant exchange is when you go onto Interval International's site and do a search for an exchange. It will come up with the units available. Just so happens when I did a search this morning for Oahu, a 2br appeared available for exchange when I used my studio WR to search for availability. 

When you do a search, if you have multiple timeshares, you have to specify which unit you would be willing to give up in exchange for another place. Each unit has different trading power depending on its size, location, resort, and season. My WR studio had sufficient trading power to trade into Marriott Ko Olina 2br, so I selected the week that was available to me and voila Oahu in March for under $800 for a 2 br which would normally be 5725 DC points for the week in March.

I am not saying you will get this all the time, but certainly there is a good chance is you are diligent in searching frequently. The people who get the best trades are the ones that are usually searching multiple times a day every day. I search in the morning when I get up, lunch, afternoons, evenings and before I go to bed. Availability changes very rapidly, so you know what they say "Early bird gets the worm".

It is possible to get fantastic trades and if you're willing to put in some time learning the system, the possibilities are endless


----------



## jont (Dec 18, 2012)

Just to throw in my 2 cents, I believe Aruba is still selling weeks which can be enrolled into the DC. Not sure how much longer this will last or what is available. I think it will last for another week. The surf and ocean club have lockoffs and I  think they rent fairly well also. It may be worth looking into. I have a sales reps name down there which I can give you if interested. Just PM me.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 18, 2012)

jont said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents, I believe Aruba is still selling weeks which can be enrolled into the DC. Not sure how much longer this will last or what is available. I think it will last for another week. The surf and ocean club have lockoffs and I  think they rent fairly well also. It may be worth looking into. I have a sales reps name down there which I can give you if interested. Just PM me.



You can also still buy weeks at the European Resorts and then enrol them into the DC. This will definitely continue intop 2013.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 18, 2012)

jont said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents, I believe Aruba is still selling weeks which can be enrolled into the DC. Not sure how much longer this will last or what is available. I think it will last for another week. The surf and ocean club have lockoffs and I  think they rent fairly well also. It may be worth looking into. I have a sales reps name down there which I can give you if interested. Just PM me.



We don't buy retail ! Lol

The only issue with buying Aruba, retail or resale, is that the maintenance fees are pretty hefty and would not be as cost-efficient as a trader vs the previously mentioned resorts. If Aruba is the place you want to go all the time then maybe it's a good idea to try and buy one but it's hard to justify when it's very easy to trade into it using a low-cost trader.

The other thing to consider is that the resale price of Aruba is substantially more than the other resorts. Combination of higher purchase price and higher maintenance fees does not make it a good choice.


----------



## jont (Dec 18, 2012)

Quad
Just tying to point out all the options available to the OP.  they seem to be set playing the points game so they will need to buy from Mariott.
Since they live in Florida, Aruba would be a fairly easy trip. And although MF are somewhat higher than avg.,they are not completely out of line. Around 1300 yr I think.
 Last I heard, last august, they were offering 2 br OV at the surf club for around 24k. I'm not sure what the current offers are however.
My point was that it wouldn't hurt them to explore this option before it ends.
Just sayin


----------



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

*Thank you all!*

Thanks for everybody who have shared their views and experiences, it has been very helpful in coming to make a rational/economic decision. Again, I am grateful that I found TUG!

Today, I just sent an email to our sales representative to withdraw from the bundle sale. At this moment, I still dont know the ins-and-outs of the program, and do not want to regret X years later. I am still very interested in Marriott TS, and want to explore of buying on the secondary market with much less $$. I will start a new thread to ask a few questions. Thanks again for everyone who have shared my decision-making process.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 18, 2012)

Very wise decision - do your homework, take your time, and you won't go wrong when you eventually make the most informed decision.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

jont said:


> Quad
> Just tying to point out all the options available to the OP.  they seem to be set playing the points game so they will need to buy from Mariott.
> Since they live in Florida, Aruba would be a fairly easy trip. And although MF are somewhat higher than avg.,they are not completely out of line. Around 1300 yr I think.
> Last I heard, last august, they were offering 2 br OV at the surf club for around 24k. I'm not sure what the current offers are however.
> ...



Sorry no offense. 

I thought SC was over $1400 now as OC was over $1500. If it was in comparison to the bundle the purchase price is lower per pt if it was $24K.

It appeared at that time that the OP had reconsidered getting DC points as more information came to light about getting the vacations desired for a much lower price than getting into points.

Sorry again, didn't mean to step on any toes, I was trying to be funny with the first line in my reply to your post


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Thanks for everybody who have shared their views and experiences, it has been very helpful in coming to make a rational/economic decision. Again, I am grateful that I found TUG!
> 
> Today, I just sent an email to our sales representative to withdraw from the bundle sale. At this moment, I still dont know the ins-and-outs of the program, and do not want to regret X years later. I am still very interested in Marriott TS, and want to explore of buying on the secondary market with much less $$. I will start a new thread to ask a few questions. Thanks again for everyone who have shared my decision-making process.





I don't think an email will do it.  I believe you need to use the U.S. Mail and send it via Certified Mail for it to be official.



.


----------



## jont (Dec 19, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Sorry no offense.
> 
> I thought SC was over $1400 now as OC was over $1500. If it was in comparison to the bundle the purchase price is lower per pt if it was $24K.
> 
> ...



not to worry, no offense taken


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 19, 2012)

We just attended the sales talk yesterday and we found the explorer collection (cruises and tours) to be very attractive.  We walked away from it as it is very hard to rationalize paying a bunch of money upfront so that we can use the points to buy tours and cruises.  The salesperson was very professional but he was sure we were going to buy points.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Thanks for everybody who have shared their views and experiences, it has been very helpful in coming to make a rational/economic decision. Again, I am grateful that I found TUG!
> 
> Today, I just sent an email to our sales representative to withdraw from the bundle sale. At this moment, I still dont know the ins-and-outs of the program, and do not want to regret X years later. I am still very interested in Marriott TS, and want to explore of buying on the secondary market with much less $$. I will start a new thread to ask a few questions. Thanks again for everyone who have shared my decision-making process.





TheTimeTraveler said:


> I don't think an email will do it.  I believe you need to use the U.S. Mail and send it via Certified Mail for it to be official.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I agree.  Look at the paperwork and follow the rescission instructions exactly as they're written.  It's possible your rep might accept your email, sure, but better safe than sorry while you're still in the rescission period.


----------



## larryallen (Dec 19, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree.  Look at the paperwork and follow the rescission instructions exactly as they're written.  It's possible your rep might accept your email, sure, but better safe than sorry while you're still in the rescission period.



I agree. Follow EXACTLY. Don't take a chance.


----------



## pipet (Dec 20, 2012)

Just wanted to post that I think you are making a wise decision. Better to think things over before being stuck with MFs.

I think it's great to have TS vacations while you are young. Once you have kids, you'll have wonderful memories of your family trips.  My ex & I bought in our low 30s, but we already had a house with equity & a bit of savings so we were able to pay cash.  With the real estate market being in the doldrums right now, it seems like a good time to prioritize buying a home over a TS, and even if you move in the future (since you mentioned Asia), you can sell it (the housing market will eventually recover) or rent it out & have an investment for the long term.

Look carefully at places you dream of going & the assocated DC cost in MFs & compare to a cash rental.  While there are some exceptions, in many cases a place can be rented for less at Redweek/TUG than the DC MFs, and that doesn't take into account the large initial investment.  With places where cash rentals cost more than DC MFs, you can still go to GregT's site & pay a point owner to make a rez for you (even if you don't buy into DC).  I love the idea of the DC but I can't imagine buying points when I think of how much they really cost.  

For many here on TUG, joining the DC was a no-brainer as they ended up saving in fees & have the option to play in the DC.  It's a lot different than buying fresh into the system.

While the sales reps will make the MRPs sound very tempting, what the others have said about MRPs is also notable: you can simply buy them for cash outright. Getting 300k points as an incentive is nice, but you could just buy those points for cash over the next 3years for less than $4,000.  As for trading your week for MRPs, often the cash price is cheaper if you take MFs into account (again there are some weeks that are exceptions).    I will also plug using MRPs for travel packages to actually get value out of them, and I advise to always get the travel package with the most miles (and save the miles up till you can book biz class overseas tix for a super value as others have suggested).  You do NOT have to necessarily book your hotel when you get the travel package; you can get the hotel certificate attached to your account & then redeem it in the future. You have a year to use the hotel certificate, but I've read that Marriott will let you extend it for longer.  

As some others have mentioned, once you have little ones, your whole life will change. A lot! You will be tied to school schedules & peak travel times for over a decade. Plan for now & the long term.

On the pro side for getting a TS now (but a cheaper one like GregT suggested & use the rest for a house) is that you could get an Interval membership & take advantage of getaways, which is Interval's way of getting rid of excess inventory. They are perfect for people who can travel on relatively short notice (as it sounds like you might be able to) & the prices are generally cheaper than MFs. Of course, once kids are in the equation, your ability to use getaways declines, except I noticed you live in FL, & there are getaways by the mouse frequently.


----------



## pl804 (Jun 9, 2014)

pipet said:


> Just wanted to post that I think you are making a wise decision. Better to think things over before being stuck with MFs.
> 
> I think it's great to have TS vacations while you are young. Once you have kids, you'll have wonderful memories of your family trips.  My ex & I bought in our low 30s, but we already had a house with equity & a bit of savings so we were able to pay cash.  With the real estate market being in the doldrums right now, it seems like a good time to prioritize buying a home over a TS, and even if you move in the future (since you mentioned Asia), you can sell it (the housing market will eventually recover) or rent it out & have an investment for the long term.
> 
> ...



If I get someone on GregT's site to book for me, do I inherit their privileges if they are a Plus owner?

(For instance, my understanding is that Premier Plus owners are more likely to be able to get 2 units located close to each other since they are highest in the pecking order.)


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 9, 2014)

pl804 said:


> If I get someone on GregT's site to book for me, do I inherit their privileges if they are a Plus owner?
> 
> (For instance, my understanding is that Premier Plus owners are more likely to be able to get 2 units located close to each other since they are highest in the pecking order.)



You would inherit their privileges from the standpoint of ability to book 1+ day ressies at 13 months out (pending availability of course), but I think you have been misinformed on the room placement issue.  See my reply in the thread you started which seems to ask the same basic question.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 9, 2014)

This older thread is being locked to prevent duplicate posts.  See pl804's current thread here.


----------

